# Recommendation for phone with solid GPS reliability?



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been through multiple LG G3s and LG G4s due to the GPS radios gradually failing (within 6 months of use). Any recommendation on a 5.5" or larger Android phone, current or older generation, with rock solid GPS reliability (from your own personal experience)?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Nexus's, OnePlus,


----------



## Schrodinger's Car (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been using a Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime (5-inch screen I think) for over 8 months, no problems. GPS cuts out occasionally in parking garages or around a lot of tall buildings but that is normal. Your phone issues may be due to overheating. I use a vent mount to keep mine cool.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

ZTE ZMax, ZTE ZMax 2


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

Daniel Quick said:


> They have seemed to allow mock locations now. I use an external Bluetooth GPS which allows for excellent accuracy and better phone battery life.


what phone do you have and what settings and app(s) for using an external GPS receiver?


----------



## Daniel Quick (Nov 10, 2015)

superluber said:


> what phone do you have and what settings and app(s) for using an external GPS receiver?


I have a Nexus 6P and use Bluetooth GPS and also Bluetooth GPS Provider to connect to the external GPS unit


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

Daniel Quick said:


> I have a Nexus 6P and use Bluetooth GPS and also Bluetooth GPS Provider to connect to the external GPS unit


heh, I'm actually looking into the Nexus 6P now... are solely using a external GPS setup for accuracy and battery saving benefits or has the 6P given you GPS issues also? What is the make and model of the GPS receiver you're using?


----------



## Daniel Quick (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. I've not had GPS issues with the Nexus 6P, but I've never given it a chance really, have always used an external GPS unit. I'm using a Dual Electronics XGPS160A. you can find it on Amazon.Com. You can connect up to 5 bluetooth devices at once. The Garmin GLO can supposedly connect up to 4 bluetooth devices, but I've not had luck with it. Both units support GPS/GLONASS and WAAS/SBAS.

EDIT: I must say though that the Nexus 6P throttles its speed quite a bit... I am running a custom ROM and Kernel (Pure Nexus ROM and ElementalX kernel)


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Daniel Quick said:


> Sorry for the delay. I've not had GPS issues with the Nexus 6P, but I've never given it a chance really, have always used an external GPS unit. I'm using a Dual Electronics XGPS160A. you can find it on Amazon.Com. You can connect up to 5 bluetooth devices at once. The Garmin GLO can supposedly connect up to 4 bluetooth devices, but I've not had luck with it. Both units support GPS/GLONASS and WAAS/SBAS.
> 
> EDIT: I must say though that the Nexus 6P throttles its speed quite a bit... I am running a custom ROM and Kernel (Pure Nexus ROM and ElementalX kernel)


 danial sent you a private message


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Get an external bluetooth GPS like the ones from Dual http://gps.dualav.com/explore-by-product/xgps150a/ they have apps for both Apple and Android. The GPS inside the phone is weak and no way any good in large cities like NY or Philly. Ever notice that pax locations are often way off on stormy nights, the GPS in their phone will be very inaccurate during those times just like satellite TV and rain fade, GPS uses satellites too. If the big dish and receiver has trouble what chance does a little smartphone have?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It may not be the phone. It might be your nav app. I've been having "gps unavailable" messages with Waze almost constantly for the last two weeks. and was looking for a new phone too. But I switched to navigating with Google Maps and the errors immediately disappeared. I think a recent Waze upgrade was screwed up, and even uninstalling and re-installing it didn't help.


----------

